# LGB Pola Schonweiler Two Story Station help



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I purchased a used version of this building on ebay and it arrived with the roof and other parts separated from the base. Does anyone know where I could see the plans for putting this back together?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

amich35 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I purchased a used version of this building on ebay and it arrived with the roof and other parts separated from the base. Does anyone know where I could see the plans for putting this back together?
> 
> ...


You can still download the plans from the manufacturer webpage





FALLER - SchÃ¶nweiler Station


Station with partly coveÂred platform supported by imitation cast iron pillars, platform barrier with opening gate. Two moveÂable double...



www.faller.de




Bottom right under "Documents"


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Excellent! Thank you.


----------

